# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  ναρκισσισμός

## arktos

http://users.uoa.gr/~nektar/science/...narcissism.htm

ρε παιδιά, εσείς βρίσκεται κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά με τον ευατό σας ή εγώ διαπιστώνω πράγματα που δν πίστευα για μένα ?

μου δώθηκε η αφορμή από το ποστ του δημοσθένη.

----------


## dora-agxos

βασικα οχι,αν και διαβασα μονο τα χαρακτηριστικα των ναρκισσων!εγω απλα οποτε περναω απο καθρεφτη,απλα μονολογω "φτου σου κουκλαρα μου"!!χιχι :P (ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΩ!!!)

----------


## arktos

παρακάτω πήγαινε, δώρα.
εκεί δν βρήκα κ εγώ κάτι.

----------


## arktos

Το άτομο αυτό είναι απύθμενο πηγάδι συναισθηματικών αναγκών, αισθάνεται μια επώδυνη συναισθηματική πείνα που δεν μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει. Δεν του φτάνει πόσο τον αγαπάνε, πάντα θέλει περισσότερο.
Όταν δε βλέπει τον/την σύντροφό του, είναι σαν να έχει κοπεί η παροχή αγάπης. Προξενεί απογοητεύσεις στο σύντροφό του, που συχνά του λέει 'μα κάναμε διακοπές μαζί! Χτες μιλούσαμε δυο ώρες στο τηλέφωνο!'. Ο ίδιος δε μπορεί να καλμάρει και να φροντίσει συναισθηματικά τον εαυτό του. Συνήθως έχει άγχος και φόβο εγκατάλειψης.


να 'μαι ....να ΄μαι...

----------


## dora-agxos

> Το άτομο αυτό είναι απύθμενο πηγάδι συναισθηματικών αναγκών, αισθάνεται μια επώδυνη συναισθηματική πείνα που δεν μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει. Δεν του φτάνει πόσο τον αγαπάνε, πάντα θέλει περισσότερο.
> Όταν δε βλέπει τον/την σύντροφό του, είναι σαν να έχει κοπεί η παροχή αγάπης. Προξενεί απογοητεύσεις στο σύντροφό του, που συχνά του λέει 'μα κάναμε διακοπές μαζί! Χτες μιλούσαμε δυο ώρες στο τηλέφωνο!'. Ο ίδιος δε μπορεί να καλμάρει και να φροντίσει συναισθηματικά τον εαυτό του. Συνήθως έχει άγχος και φόβο εγκατάλειψης.
> 
> 
> να 'μαι ....να ΄μαι...


αν σου πω οτι κ εγω εκει με βρηκα.....

----------


## Sofia

Παιδια, να πω μονο κατι απο προσωπικη εμπειρια. Δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε αυτο-διαγνωση, ειναι παραπλανητικο. Μεσα απο 1 ή 20 αρθρα. Επισης 1 γνωρισμα ή 2, δεν μας κανει ή δεν μας κατατασσει σε 1 κατηγορια προσωπικοτητας. Αν παρουμε διαφορα σχετικα αρθρα θα χαθουμε στην μεταφραση...μια θα μας βγαλουμε οριακους, μια δραματικους κ παει λεγοντας.

Καλυτερα ειναι να το συζητησουμε με τον θεραπευτη μας κ να βγαλουμε μαζι του μια ακρη.

----------


## RainAndWind

Lack of empathy. Σου λέει κάτι αυτό άρκτεεεε, λολ που ψάχνεις πάλι να σου βρεις κουσούριααα, αχ θα σε μαλώσω. Αυτό που γράφει η Σοφία ισχύει. Μην προσπαθούμε να χωρέσουμε σε κάτι που θα μας δώσει απαντήσεις σώνει και καλά και μας ψυχιατρικοποιούμε κάθε στιγμή. Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει και το άλλο. Ότι όταν κάτι το φοβάσαι το φτιάχνεις έτσι μέσα στο μυαλό σου που βρίσκεις πάντα μπροστά σου ψήγματα τάχαμου δώθε κείθε. Εμ ,αφού ασταμάτητα ψάχνεις ενδείξεις που θα στο επιβεβαιώσουν και φτιάχνεις από αυτά ολόκληρα κατασκευάσματα.
Βρήκαμε τώρα μία πιπίλα, ναρκισσισμός και την κοπανάμε όπου νά' ναι. Η ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας δεν είναι σαν το εδώ παπάς εκεί παπάς πού ν' ο παπάς, λολ.
Επίσης, όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε ναρκισσιστικά στοιχεία στη δομή της προσωπικότητάς μας, άιντε, ας αποδομήσουμε πια και αυτό το μύθο του τρόμου πάνω από την κεφάλα μας. Άσε το άλλο πια. Όποιος κακοποιήθηκε σώνει και καλά θα πρέπει να έχει μία διαταραχή προσωπικότητας. Έλεος, άλλη παγίδα. Δεν είναι κάτι που συναντάς και κάθε μέρα ο παθολογικός ναρκισσιστής, ξεκολλάμε!

Ένα από τα πιο μετρημένα άρθρα που έχω διαβάσει πάνω σ' αυτό έγραφε τα εξής:
"Everybody has narcissistic traits to some degree. We all have wants and needs that we would like to fulfill. As children we all go through narcissistic stages through early development and teenage years. Sometimes narcissism plays a bigger part in our life as we try to ensure our needs are met..." κλπ echo.me.uk τάδε έφη, λολ
Υπάρχει ακόμη και circumstancial narcissism, τουτέστιν περαστικός και αναδυόμενος συγκυριακά.

----------


## Lou!

οχι αρκτε, με τπτ δε σε κοβω για ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας.
οχι οτι ειμαι ειδικος, αλλα πχ αν ειχες κατι τετοιο, δε θα μπορουσες να κανεις συζητηση, θα ειχες πλακωθει με ολο το φορουμ! κ εσυ εισαι μια εξαιρετη συνομιλτρ... εεεε.. συγγραφουσα!!!! :D
κουλαρε!!!

----------


## Boltseed

Απο το λινκ σου.:

τα συμπτωματα του μελενιου , εκεινου του μετρο-στρουμφακιου που ηταν με εκεινο το καθρεφτακι ολη μερα.
***


*Η έντονη αίσθηση σπουδαιότητας και μεγαλείου που έχουν για τον εαυτό τους. 
* Η έντονη ανάγκη τους για θαυμασμό.
* Η αδυναμία τους να αναγνωρίσουν και να νιώσουν τις επιθυμίες, τις ανάγκες και τα αισθήματα των άλλων. 
* Φαντασιώνονται ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία, δύναμη, εξυπνάδα, ομορφιά ή ιδανική αγάπη.
* Πιστεύουν ότι είναι μοναδικά και ξεχωρίζουν και θα πρέπει και οι συναναστροφές τους να είναι ισάξιες.
* Πιστεύουν ότι οι άλλοι θα πρέπει να ακολουθούν ή να συμμορφώνονται στις δικές τους προσδοκίες.
* Εκμεταλλεύονται τους άλλους προκειμένου να πετύχουν τους σκοπούς τους.
* Συχνά φθονούν τους άλλους ή πιστεύουν ότι οι άλλοι τους φθονούν.
* Εμφανίζουν αλαζονική, υπεροπτική συμπεριφορά ή στάση.


***


Θα δεις οτι λιγο πολυ ολοι τα εχουμε τα παραπανω, οκ οχι ολα , αλλα αν καποιος θελει να γινει επιτυχημενος καλο ειναι να πιστευει οτι ξεχωριζει κατα βαθος ή οτι δεν εχει ανταγωνισμο απο.. αλλους, ωστε να μην εχει αγχος και να πηγαινει μπροστα. 
Μετα καποια αλλα χαρακτηριστικα οπως αυτο με την ζηλεια και τον φθονο , θα ειναι ψεμα να πουμε οτι ακομα και ο πιο αγιος ανθρωπος του πλανητη δεν εχει φθονησει εστω και λιγακι απο μεσα του για κατι που δεν εχει. Οχι απ¨εξω, απο μεσα του. Και οχι καθε μερα, αλλα 1 στο τοσο.


Η μεγαλυτερη παγιδα οταν διαβαζουμε συμπτωματα απο κατι ειναι οτι αναρωτιομαστε αμα τα εχουμε και ακομα και το 1/1000000 απο αυτα να εχουμε λεμε "φακ! το εχω! την πατησα!". Εκει πατανε και ολες οι μεταμεσονυκτιες διαφημισεις τελεμαρκετινγκ απο το αμερικα που διαφημιζουν μαγικα χαπακια που λεπταινουν, φιλτρα βρυσης που μετατρεπουν την λασπη σε αμβροσια κτλ
Ξεκινανε με ενα "νοιωθετε το πρωι μηπως κουρασμενοι?" (ντοινγκ.!!)
συνεχιζουν με αλλο συμπτωμα , "μερικες φορες χανετε την προσοχη σας και σκεφτεστε αλλα πραγματα?" (Ιου ιου!) , μετα πανε στο "το βραδυ πριν κοιμηθητε νυσταζετε?" κτλ κτλ 

Ειναι οπως το ειπε η Σοφια, δε μπορουμε να βγαζουμε διαγνωσεις απο μια λιστα με συμπτωματα.

Ας παρουμε το παραδειγμα οτι καποιος βηχει.

Ο βηχας ειναι συμπτωμα κρυωματος, συμπτωμα ιωσης, συμπτωμα βροχιτιδας, συμπτωμα καρκινου του πνευμονα , συμπτωμα φυματιωσης, συμπτωμα του οτι θες.

Πρεπει αν το δεις πιο σφαιρικα το ζητημα μιας και δεν σε κοβω με τιποτα να εισαι ναρκισσος, και αυτο γιατι γνωριζω-α ναρκισσους (και πραγματικα ειναι εκνευριστικα ατομα.!)

----------


## Remedy

> Απο το λινκ σου.:
> 
> τα συμπτωματα του μελενιου , εκεινου του μετρο-στρουμφακιου που ηταν με εκεινο το καθρεφτακι ολη μερα.
> ***
> 
> ......Θα δεις οτι λιγο πολυ ολοι τα εχουμε τα παραπανω, οκ οχι ολα , αλλα αν καποιος θελει να γινει επιτυχημενος καλο ειναι να πιστευει οτι ξεχωριζει κατα βαθος ή οτι δεν εχει ανταγωνισμο απο.. αλλους, ωστε να μην εχει αγχος και να πηγαινει μπροστα. 
> .........


εχμ
πως να στο πω τωρα......
δεν θελω να σε ταραξω μπολτ
αλλα δεν τα εχουμε ολοι......

----------


## arktos

μπολτ, εγώ εστίασα σε αυτό

Το άτομο αυτό είναι απύθμενο πηγάδι συναισθηματικών αναγκών, αισθάνεται μια επώδυνη συναισθηματική πείνα που δεν μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει. Δεν του φτάνει πόσο τον αγαπάνε, πάντα θέλει περισσότερο.
Όταν δε βλέπει τον/την σύντροφό του, είναι σαν να έχει κοπεί η παροχή αγάπης. Προξενεί απογοητεύσεις στο σύντροφό του, που συχνά του λέει 'μα κάναμε διακοπές μαζί! Χτες μιλούσαμε δυο ώρες στο τηλέφωνο!'. Ο ίδιος δε μπορεί να καλμάρει και να φροντίσει συναισθηματικά τον εαυτό του. Συνήθως έχει άγχος και φόβο εγκατάλειψης.


δν είπα ντε κ καλά πως έκανα κ διάγνωση αλλά αυτό που κάνω είναι αρρώστεια.

----------


## arktos

> εχμ
> πως να στο πω τωρα......
> δεν θελω να σε ταραξω μπολτ
> αλλα δεν τα εχουμε ολοι......


κ συμφωνώ ρεμ.
αν τα έχει κάποιος όλα αυτά ή έστω κάποια, όσο να 'ναι έχει την προβληματάρα του.

----------


## Boltseed

> εχμ
> πως να στο πω τωρα......
> δεν θελω να σε ταραξω μπολτ
> αλλα δεν τα εχουμε ολοι......



φακ :ρ

i am screwed! ;p


μολις πριν λιγο μαλιστα διαβαζα και αλλα απο εκεινο το λινκ και απο τις 9 κατηγοριες ανακαλυψα οτι ειμαι μεσα τις 7..! Αλλα αυτο απο μια πρωτη ματια. Απο μια δευτερη επαιρνα ειδικες αναμνησεις στην ζωη μου και τις εκανα γενικευσεις μιας και , οπως φανταζομαι, αθελα μου εψαχνα εγω ο ιδιος να με βρω που ανηκω εκει μεσα, και με βρηκα.
Να ας πουμε εκει που λεει "οργισμενος" , σκεφτηκα αμεσως μια τυχαια φορα (μια ομως) που ειχα νευρα οπως περιγραφει και το εκανα γενικευση οτι ειμαι παντα ετσι. Αμ δε, μολις μετα απο λιγο δοκιμασα να θυμηθω ποσες αλλες φορες ημουν ετσι, δεν βρηκα και πολλα.

----------


## arktos

( μπολτ, σε μένα δν απαντάς....)
ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΙΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ...ΔΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ....

----------


## Boltseed

Δεν σου απαντησα επειδη εχω γινει υπεροπτης και αλαζονας σαν ναρκισος που μολις ανακαλυψα οτι ειμαι πριν 8 λεπτα..! :P:P:P


οκ σοβαρα σου απαντησα,

Αυτο το




> Όταν δε βλέπει τον/την σύντροφό του, είναι σαν να έχει κοπεί η παροχή αγάπης.


το βρισκω λιγο εως πολυ αδυνατο να μην εχει συμβει σε μια περιοδο της ζωης μας ή γενικα καποιες φορες.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν σου απαντησα επειδη εχω γινει υπεροπτης και αλαζονας σαν ναρκισος που μολις ανακαλυψα οτι ειμαι πριν 8 λεπτα..! :P:P:P
> 
> 
> οκ σοβαρα σου απαντησα,
> 
> Αυτο το
> 
> 
> 
> το βρισκω λιγο εως πολυ αδυνατο να μην εχει συμβει σε μια περιοδο της ζωης μας ή γενικα καποιες φορες.


you r soooooooooooooooooooooo busted.....

----------


## arktos

το πακέτο όμως μπολτ, δν συμβαίνει σε όλους.
εγώ νοιώθω όλα τα παραπάνω μαζί.

----------


## Lou!

> Απο το λινκ σου.:
> 
> *Η έντονη αίσθηση σπουδαιότητας και μεγαλείου που έχουν για τον εαυτό τους. 
> * Η έντονη ανάγκη τους για θαυμασμό.
> * Η αδυναμία τους να αναγνωρίσουν και να νιώσουν τις επιθυμίες, τις ανάγκες και τα αισθήματα των άλλων. 
> * Φαντασιώνονται ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία, δύναμη, εξυπνάδα, ομορφιά ή ιδανική αγάπη.
> * Πιστεύουν ότι είναι μοναδικά και ξεχωρίζουν και θα πρέπει και οι συναναστροφές τους να είναι ισάξιες.
> * Πιστεύουν ότι οι άλλοι θα πρέπει να ακολουθούν ή να συμμορφώνονται στις δικές τους προσδοκίες.
> * Εκμεταλλεύονται τους άλλους προκειμένου να πετύχουν τους σκοπούς τους.
> ...


αρκτε εχεις ολα αυτα? παντως ειλικρινα δε σου φαινοτανε! τοσο καιρο που σε διαβαζω στο φορουμ, δεν ειχα παρει πρεφα!!!!

βρε συ, μηπως εισαι ερωτευμενη κ γι αυτο θελεις τοση αγαπη?

τωρα σοβαρα νομιζεις οτι αν ειχες ΝΔΠ θα καθοσουνα να το ψαχνεις αν εχεις? οι ναρκισσιστες ειναι οι τελευταιοι που καταλαβαινουν οτι εχουν προβλημα αφου εχουν ξεζουμισει τον περιγυρο τους!!!!

κουλαρε λεμε!!!

----------


## world

> τωρα σοβαρα νομιζεις οτι αν ειχες ΝΔΠ θα καθοσουνα να το ψαχνεις αν εχεις? οι ναρκισσιστες ειναι οι τελευταιοι που καταλαβαινουν οτι εχουν προβλημα αφου εχουν ξεζουμισει τον περιγυρο τους!!!!


Δεν είναι έτσι Lou, αυτό που περιγράφεις ίσως ταιριάζει στα πιο βαριά στάδια, αλλά ο ναρκισσιμός μπορεί να προκαλεί και το ανάποδο. Τρομερές ανασφάλειες, που σε οδηγούν να ψάχνεις οτιδήποτε :P




> αρκτε εχεις ολα αυτα? παντως ειλικρινα δε σου φαινοτανε! τοσο καιρο που σε διαβαζω στο φορουμ, δεν ειχα παρει πρεφα!!!!


Μερικές φορές είναι πολύ καλά κρυμμένος!

----------


## Sofia

> Δεν είναι έτσι Lou, αυτό που περιγράφεις ίσως ταιριάζει στα πιο βαριά στάδια, αλλά ο ναρκισσιμός μπορεί να προκαλεί και το ανάποδο. Τρομερές ανασφάλειες, που σε οδηγούν να ψάχνεις οτιδήποτε :P
> 
> 
> Μερικές φορές είναι πολύ καλά κρυμμένος!


νομιζω οτι οχι κ τοσο....ειδικα σε μια χρονια αλληλεπιδραση με τον αλλο κανει μπαμ....παιρνει υπερβολικο χωρο!

----------


## PETRAN

Άρκτε, διάβασε αυτά που σου γράφουν. Είναι χλωμό να έχεις τέτοια διαταραχή προσωπικότητας γιατί απλούστατα αν είχες τόσο καιρό θα είχες φάει γύρω στα 8-9 μπαν και πιθανότατα θα είχες δημιουργήσει αλτερ προσπαθώντας να μας πείσεις κάθε φορά άμεσα-η-έμμεσα πόσο φανταστική είσαι. 

Όλοι έχουμε στοιχεία από όλες αυτές τις διαταραχές προσωπικότητας. Το θέμα είναι ΠΟΣΟ/σε ποιο βαθμό τα έχεις. Αν και γενικά πλέον οι ψυχολόγοι και οι ψυχίατροι δεν βάζουν τέτοιες "ταμπέλες" προσωπικότητας τόσο εύκολα, για να πάρει κάποιος την διάγνωση πρέπει να έχει αυτά τα στοιχεία σε extreme βαθμό και όλη η προσωπικότητα του να έχει δομηθεί γύρω από αυτά.

Γενικά τα άτομα με διαταραχές προσωπικότητας (και όχι απλά με κάποια προβληματικά στοιχεία προσωπικότητας) κάνουν "μπαμ" ότι κάτι "παίζει" και γενικά είναι πάρα πολύ "δύσκολα" και δυστυχώς "χειριστικά" άτομα (και αυτό ισχύει για αρκετές διαταραχές προσωπικότητας). Σορρυ σε αυτούς που έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα :P (για να είστε εδώ τα έχετε καταλάβει). Επίσης χαρακτηριστικό νομίζω είναι ότι οι ίδιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν εύκολα ότι έχουν προβληματικές συμπεριφορές. Αν ένα πράγμα είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξει με ψυχοθεραπεία είναι αυτές οι διαταραχές προσωπικότητας που στις πιο δύσκολες περιπτώσεις τίποτα δεν φαίνεται να πιάνει, αφού ότι λέει ο θεραπευτής μπορεί να στραφεί εναντίον του/παρερμηνευτεί/κοπεί στα μέτρα της κάθε διαταραχής (κάτι που οδήγησε σε νέες τάσεις ψυχοθεραπείας που συμπεριλαμβάνουν μεθόδους εισαγόμενους από τον διαλογισμό με εξάσκηση στην μη-σκέψη ως το μόνο πράγμα που σιγά σιγά μειώνει τα συμπτώματα και τις extreme συναισθηματικές εξάρσεις που απορρέουν από όλο αυτό το προβληματικό σύνολο δομών). 

Σε αυτές τις διαταραχές όλη η δομή του ατόμου είναι κατασκευασμένη με "προβληματικό τρόπο" και όλα τα πράγματα φιλτράρονται και ερμηνεύονται μέσα από αυτές τις προβληματικές δομές (και για κάποιους είναι και ο λόγος που οι επαγγελματίες ψυχικής υγείας παρουσιάζουν μακροπρόθεσμα τόσο μεγάλα ποσοστά “burn-out”). Να στο πω απλά δεν θα καταλάβαινες εσύ η ίδια ότι έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα. Το γεγονός ότι αναγνωρίζεις αυτό σαν πρόβλημα σημαίνει ότι η προσωπικότητα σου σαν σύνολο είναι νορμάλ και ότι αναγνωρίζεις κάποια προβληματικά στοιχεία που μπορεί να έχεις.

----------


## arktos

δν είμαι φανταστική?

πού το ξαθάψανε αυτό?
το είχα ξεχάσει...
είχα λιώσει στο καναπέ, μπαίνω κ βλέπω απάντηση πετράν κ λέω ωχχχ θα μου 'ρθει κατακούτελα!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> δν είμαι φανταστική?
> 
> πού το ξαθάψανε αυτό?
> το είχα ξεχάσει...
> είχα λιώσει στο καναπέ, μπαίνω κ βλέπω απάντηση πετράν κ λέω ωχχχ θα μου 'ρθει κατακούτελα!!!




Λολ το πόσταρα κατα λάθος μισό και πρόσθεσα και μερικά ακόμη :P

----------


## arktos

έτσι....γιατί έπαθα μια πλάκα...
κ όχι τίποτα άλλο, θα σκεφτόμουν τί κόρακα έχει μέσα η κόκα-κόλα που πίνω.

έχεις γνωρίσει ποτέ τέτοιο άτομο?
να κάνει μπαμ δλδ ?
γιατί ψάχτηκα κ με αφορμή ενός ανθρώπου που γνωρίζω κ μετά ψαχνόμουν για μένα?

----------


## world

Στην περίπτωση μου είχε δημιουργήσει αρκετά προβλήματα στις σχέσεις μου με τους άλλους, αλλά κανενός το μυαλό δεν είχε πάει εκεί...

----------


## arktos

αν θέλεις μου λες κάποια παραδείγματα.

----------


## world

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να αναφέρω παραδείγματα, αλλά αν το θες γιατί ψάχνεις στοιχεία που μπορεί να έχεις κι εσύ, οφείλω να σου πω εκ των προτέρων ότι απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα με τη βοήθεια του ειδικού, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές και διαφορετικές μορφές έκφρασης αυτής της κατάστασης.

Και επίσης οι περισσότεροι πάνω κάτω έχουμε ταυτίσει τη λέξη ναρκισσισμός με κάποια κλασικά στερεότυπα πράγματα στα οποία εγώ δεν ανταποκρινόμουν κι έτσι ήταν ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να πάει το μυαλό μου εκεί αλλά και να δεχτώ ότι αυτή είναι η διάγνωση μου.

Είχα ανάγκη συνεχώς την επιβεβαίωση σε κάθε επίπεδο διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων. Και μάλιστα ήθελα αυτό να κλιμακώνεται. Για παράδειγμα, όταν ένιωθα ότι λάμβανα σταθερά την ίδια ποσότητα "αγάπης" από κάποιο φίλο προσπαθούσα να αυξήσω τη δόση με τρόπους ανώριμους συχνά, πχ να ξέρω ότι ο άλλος πρέπει να κλείσει το τηλ γιατί έχει κάποια υποχρέωση και να έχω εκείνη τη στιγμή την ανάγκη να τον κρατήσω 2-3 λεπτά παραπάνω για να νιώσω ότι είμαι αρκετά σημαντικός φίλος ώστε να με βάλει πάνω από την υποχρέωση που είχε και την ανάγκη του να φανεί συνεπής... 

Κι όλα αυτά εντελώς αυτόματα, χωρίς να μπορώ να καταλάβω εκείνη τη στιγμή ή έστω εκ των υστέρων πόσο ασήμαντα ήταν αυτά τα 2-3 λεπτά και γιατί εμένα μου φαίνονταν τόσο σημαντικά.....

----------


## PETRAN

> έτσι....γιατί έπαθα μια πλάκα...
> κ όχι τίποτα άλλο, θα σκεφτόμουν τί κόρακα έχει μέσα η κόκα-κόλα που πίνω.
> 
> έχεις γνωρίσει ποτέ τέτοιο άτομο?
> να κάνει μπαμ δλδ ?
> γιατί ψάχτηκα κ με αφορμή ενός ανθρώπου που γνωρίζω κ μετά ψαχνόμουν για μένα?




Yep, έχω γνωρίσει άτομο με μεταιχμιακή και άτομο με σχιζοτυπική/παρανοική. Δύσκολες καταστάσεις πολύ άρκτος (για εμάς κυρίως παρά γι αυτούς). Γενικά σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις το άτομο είναι η διαταραχή δεν έχει την διαταραχή.

----------


## arktos

world, όχι δν ρωτάω πια για μένα.
ρωτάω για να καταλάβω κατά πόσο μπορεί να έχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα το πρόσωπο που ανέφερα.
θα ήθελα να το βοηθήσω.

πετράν, τόσο άσχημα ?
το άτομο είναι η διαταραχή, δν έχει τη διαταραχή?

----------


## oboro

Σε ολες τις διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας η διαταραχη εχει τροπον τινα "γινει" το ατομο η μαλλον το ατομο εχει γινει η διαταραχη. Σε αυτο διαφερει απο την νευρωση οπου το ατομο ερχεται σε συγκρουση με τον εαυτο του και με τους αλλους αλλα κυριως με το προβλημα του συγκρουεται και ειναι μια δυναμικη κατασταση. Ενω στον ψυχισμο του χαρακτηρολογικα διαταραγμενου εχει παγιωθει η κατασταση παρα τις τρελες διακυμανσεις και το χαος στη ζωη τους - αυτο ειναι απλως συμπτωμα.

Ξερεις ομως, το οτι κρινεις πως πληρει πολλα απο τα χαρακτηριστικα μιας λιστα συμπτωματων δε σημαινει οτι το ατομο που εχεις υπ' οψιν σου εχει διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας. Μπορει απλως να εχει προβληματικο χαρακτηρα η εγωπαθεια. Βασικα οι χαρακτηρολογικοι υποφερουν κιολας οι ιδιοι παρα πολυ απ' τη διαταραχη τους, περα απο τα προβληματα που προκαλουν στους αλλους. Κι ας το κρυβουν οσο πιο καλα μπορουν.

----------


## RainAndWind

Έχω ναρκισσίστρια μητέρα. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί δημιουργούν γύρω τους έναν τυφώνα συναισθηματικό. Πάντα φταις εσύ, ποτέ οι ίδιοι. Δε ζητάνε ποτέ συγγνώμη, ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ. Δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τους χειρισμούς, τις ανώριμες συμπεριφορές 5χρονων που ξετυλίγουν, δεν έχουν ιδέα γιατί όλοι φεύγουν τελικά από τη ζωή τους και αν μένουν το κάνουν μόνο από φόβο. Όλοι γύρω τους είναι ένα εργαλείο γι αυτούς, είναι καθρέφτες. Ο ψεύτικος, πλαστός ιδεατός εαυτός πρέπει να παραμείνει αχάραγκτος ακόμη κι αν γι αυτό χρειαστεί να σε εξοντώσουν συναισθηματικά, οικονομικά, σωματικά. Δεν υπάρχεις απλά για τον ναρκισσιστή παρά μόνο όταν εξυπηρετείς τις ανάγκες του για θεοποίηση, θαυμασμό, επιβεβαίωση του πλαστού εικονικού εαυτού. Πληγώνουν συνέχεια τους άλλους, ακόμη και όταν κλαις και σε βλέπουν να καταρρέεις θα χρησιμοποιήσουν την κατάρρευσή σου κατά πώς θέλουν, για να σε χειριστούν άλλη μία φορά. Οι ανάγκες τους δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ και ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει μεγαλύτερες και πιο επείγουσες από τις δικές τους. Οι δικές σου? Έλα μωρέ, που λες κι εσύ πως κάτι χρειάζεσαι.
Είναι συναισθηματικά βαμπίρ, είναι κυκλώνες, μαύρες τρύπες που δε γεμίζουνε ποτέ ό,τι κι αν σου ρουφήξουνε. Γιατί δε γεμίζει κάτι άδειο από τη φύση του. Είναι άδειοι. Μη γνήσιοι. Μη αυθεντικοί. Ποτέ δεν αισθάνεσαι καλά με έναν ναρκισσιστή, είσαι στην τσίτα. Δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου βγάλει την επόμενη στιγμή, είναι απρόβλεπτοι και απίστευτα επινοητικοί σε χειριστικές τακτικές. Σκανάρουν συνεχώς το χώρο που βρίσκονται για ναρκισσιστικές πηγές, δεν είσαι ασφαλής παρά μακριά τους. Φόβος, απειλές, εκβιασμοί, ταπεινωτικά σχόλια, εκμηδενιστικές συμπεριφορές, βία, ξύλο, έμμεσες και άμεσες χειραγωγήσεις του συναισθήματός σου, ό,τι καλό έχεις θα γίνει το όπλο τους εναντίον σου, είσαι η προέκτασή τους, κι όταν δεν είσαι η ΤΕΛΕΙΑ προέκταση σε τιμωρούν με χιλιάδες τρόπους, μέχρι να γίνεις, να σε σμιλέψουν ή να πεθάνεις στην προσπάθεια να τους ικανοποιήσεις, ή να αυτοκτονήσεις από απελπισία και πόνο. Δεν έχει σημασία, γιατί ακόμη και την αυτοκτονία σου θα την κάνουν ένα τους τρόπαιο.

Γι αυτό δεν έχουν ποτέ οικογένεια με την έννοια της οικογένειας (ζεστασιά, αποδοχή, αγάπη, ενδιαφέρον, στοργή, τρυφερότητα, αλληλοβοήθεια), δεν έχουν φίλους παρά καθρέφτες τους, όλοι τους τρέμουν, και όταν δεν τρέμουν θα το πληρώσουν ακριβά -με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο γεννήσει το μυαλό τους. Στο μυαλό του ναρκισσιστή δεν είσαι εσύ το θέμα, δεν υπάρχεις στην ουσία παρά μόνο ως εργαλείο του, δεν είσαι αυτόνομος, ξέχωρος, δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να μην τους προσκυνάς. Είναι ΘΕΟΙ και ζητάνε ΟΠΑΔΟΥΣ, ΛΑΤΡΕΣ, ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΗΤΕΣ, έχουν απίστευτη ανάγκη το θυμίαμα. Δεν ζουν δίχως να είναι θεοί, δε γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει συμπαράσταση, συμπόνοια, τι σημαίνει μοίρασμα, τι εστί χάδι.

Πιστέψτε με, δεν υπάρχει τίποτε πιο άκαρδο από μία ναρκισσίστρια μάνα, δεν έχω λόγια να περιγράψω τι σημαίνει μάνα ναρκισσίστρια, είμαι τυχερή που επέζησα και που έφτασα να καταλάβω πως δεν είχα ποτέ μάνα. Τώρα είμαι ορφανή ενώ εκείνη ζει και δεν έχω καλύτερο από αυτήν την ορφάνια. Θέλω να παραμείνω ορφανή. Αυτό κάνουν στους γύρω τους, τους βασανίζουν τόσο που οι μοναδικές τους επιλογές να είναι ή η θέση που τους χαιδεύεις αιώνια (ομηρία) ή η φυγή ακόμη και με κίνδυνο της ζωής σου. Το έχω περάσει ΚΑΙ αυτό. Επιχείρησε να με σκοτώσει πέντε χρόνια πριν. Κανένας δεν τις έκανε τίποτε. Όλοι τους φοβούνται, η ΟΡΓΗ τους είναι απίστευτη, δεν έχετε ιδέα τι σημαίνει να είναι ένας ναρκισσιστής οργισμένος που του έσπασες τον καθρέφτη του, δε συγχωρούν ποτέ τις προσπάθειες ανεξαρτησίας σου, δεν είσαι γι αυτούς τίποτε, μόνο για να το παίζουν ολόγυρα κάτι, σε ξεζουμίζουν, σε στεγνώνουν, σε μισούν όταν δεν υπακούς.

----------


## oboro

Λυπαμαι, Ηρω...

Το μικρο διαστημα που επαιρνε η μητερα σου τη σταθεροποιητικη αγωγη ηταν και παλι ναρκισσιστικη σε επιπεδο χαρακτηρα αλλα χωρις τα μανικα συμπτωματα? Η ελειπαν ολα αυτα μαζι? Θυμασαι καθολου? Ρωταω γιατι η μανια και η μεγαλο-μανια πανε μαζι γενικα, επισης η υπομανια με τη χειριστικοτητα κλπ. Και ειχες γραψει οτι με την αγωγη η μητερα σου ηταν "αλλος ανθρωπος" (θυμαμαι οτι ραγισε η καρδια μου οταν το διαβασα αυτο...)

Καλημερα : )

----------


## RainAndWind

Ήταν το μόνο διάστημα που η μεγαλομανία είχε υποχωρήσει τόσο ώστε να αντέχει κάποιος κοντά της. Το μόνο διάστημα που δεν κακοποιούσε λεκτικά και δε χειριζόταν εξοντωτικά τους πάντες. Ήταν βατή η συμβίωση, αλλά πάλι τον φτωχό τον θεωρούσε κατώτερο, τον αδύναμο τελειωμένο, τον διαφορετικό υπάνθρωπο και εκείνη το κέντρο της ανθρωπότητας. Όντως άλλος άνθρωπος, αλλά για μένα, που είχα συνηθίσει σε βία και τρόμο, και η διαφορά μου φαινόταν απίστευτη, όχι για τους άλλους, τους απέξω που την έβλεπαν καθαρά. Γιατί η δική μου ματιά ήταν σκιασμένη από ανάγκη.

----------


## oboro

Ναι, καταλαβαινω... Αρα εχει και διπολικη, και ιδψ και ναρκισσισμο η μητερα σου. Πολυ δυσκολη κατασταση! Θαυμαζω το κουραγιο σου...

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν έχω κουράγιο, είμαι απλά φιλοσοφημένη στην ανημπόρια αλλαγής όσων δεν αλλάζουν. λολ
Κι εγώ έχω να παλέψω τους δαίμονες του παρελθόντος μου, όπως τόσοι άλλοι, και μπορώ να τους παλεύω όταν τους αντικρίζω κατάματα. Αυτό θέλω. Να τους βλέπω, να μη μου αρνούμαι ότι υπάρχουν, το παρελθόν μου υπάρχει, αλλά δεν έχει περισσότερα δικαιώματα να υπάρχει από το παρόν και το μέλλον μου.

Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ oboro για όλα... Για όσα είπες και όσα σκέφτηκες...
:)

----------


## oboro

Καλα, εννοειται ετσι? Η ανημπορια αλλαγης οσων δεν αλλαζουν? Παγκοσμια σταθερα παιδι μου, fundamental constant του συμπαντος ολακερου. Ποιο φορτιο του ηλεκτρονιου, ποιος Πλανκ και ποιος Νευτωνας =Ρ Στο τελος και στο CERN θα τη βρουνε! Θα συγκρουσουν δυο ναρκισσονια στον επιταχυντη εκει περα και δε θα προκυψει τιποτα! Καμια αλλαγη! =Ρ Αντε το πολυ κανα σπασμενο κερατο λολ

Πολυ ομορφο αυτο που γραφεις για το παρελθον και τους δαιμονες του. Το σκεφτομαι τωρα στις διαφορες μορφες του: το παρελθον που μας σημαδεψε, αυτο που κουβαλαμε μεσα μας και δεν εχουμε αποβαλλει, τους εκπροσωπους του παρελθοντος και δαιμονες που υπαρχουν τωρα, στο παρον και αγνωστο ποσο ακομα θα υπαρχουν και που θα τους ξανασυναντησουμε... Δυσκολο να διαφοροποιηθουν ολα αυτα στο μεσα μας.

----------


## researcher

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...Hyp3-EGeDtpJ-g

----------


## oboro

χεχεχεχε

ρις θα συμφωνησω με αυτο που σου ειπε η σοφια στο αλλο θρεντ =Ρ



ευστοχη γλυκα 

σαν στοχαστικη τσιχλοφουσκα

μπαμ.

----------


## RainAndWind

χαχααα, σωστόοο!
Επειδή οι παθολογικοί ναρκισσιστές έχουν αποκτήσει μία εκπληκτική ικανότητα να "πιάνουν" γύρω τους ποια άτομα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ως ναρκισσιστικές πηγές, θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή στο να μπορεί κάποιος να τους διακρίνει. Για να μην μπει σε σχέση μαζί τους, και να μην υποφέρει. Διαβάστε τα σημάδια. Ένα σίγουρο είναι αυτό: δεν υπάρχει παθολογικός ναρκισσιστής που δεν πιστεύει πως δεν τον/την ζηλεύεις. Επειδή νιώθουν τόσο ξεχωριστοί, διάσημοι, πλούσιοι, ικανοί, έξυπνοι, πετυχημένοι, επειδή θέλουν να πιστεύουν στη μοναδικότητά τους, στο Υπεράνω Τους, τα προσέχουμε τα κεφαλαία, λολ, γι αυτό ακριβώς δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας να μην προβάλλει αυτή την ανάγκη πάνω στους ανθρώπους του περιβάλλοντός τους. ΜΕ ΖΗΛΕΥΟΥΝ λέει λοιπόν. Για ποιον λόγο? Για οποιονδήποτε έχει κατασκευάσει -γιατί είναι o false self του εκεί ως επένδυση που θέλει το αντίκρισμα. Με ζηλεύει η αδερφή, ο φίλος, ο συνάδελφος, το παιδί μου, ο γείτονας, με ζηλεύεις εσύ και γι αυτό αντιστέκεσαι στην υπεράνω μου ύπαρξη. Σταθερό χαρακτηριστικό τους. Και προβάλλουν σε κείνους ό,τι μέσα τους απεχθάνονται, γι αυτό το ξεφορτώνονται ρίχνοντάς το στο περιβάλλον κι έτσι κρατάνε θεοποιημένο τον εαυτό τους ενώ τιμωρούν τις προεκτάσεις τους. Οι ναρκισσιστικές πηγές δλδ ταυτόχρονα εξυψώνονται, όταν τους παρέχουν τη ναρκισσιστική τροφοδότηση και εν μία νυκτί μπορούν να διαγραφούν. Αυτοστιγμή θα ψάξουν για την επόμενη ναρκισσιστική πηγή, να αντικαταστήσουν αυτόν/ούς που δεν λειτουργούν πλέον έτσι για τον ίδιο.

Δημιουργούν ζευγάρια με άτομα τα οποία είναι ευαίσθητα και τρωτά, σχεδόν παθητικά, δηλαδή με άτομα πεινασμένα για δύναμη στο σύντροφό τους, και τους την παρέχουν με αντάλλαγμα το θαυμασμό και την εξιδανίκευσή τους. Όταν βλέπεις άτομα να έχουν ανάγκη να εξιδανικεύουν το ταίρι τους ασύστολα, με μία σχεδόν καταναγκαστική ανάγκη για συνεχή έκφραση θαυμασμού των προτερημάτων, επιτευγμάτων, ικανοτήτων, κουραφέξαλα, υπάρχει πιθανότατα ένας τέτοιος χορός ζευγαριού, narcissist plus borderline. Ο ένας τρέφει τις ανάγκες του άλλου και ουσιαστικά χρειάζονται απελπισμένα ο ένας τον άλλον για την κάλυψη διαφορετικών αλλά και μεταξύ τους πλεγμένων αναγκών.

Τα mind games και mind fucks είναι στο πρόγραμμα διαρκώς. Ο ναρκισσιστής έχει ανάγκη να θαυμάζεται απεριόριστα και φοβάται να μην πάψει να τον εξιδανικεύει ο άλλος, με παραπλήσιο τρόπο το ταίρι του δένεται μέσα σε αυτό το τοπίο και λειτουργεί ως ναρκισσιστική πηγή, οπότε και μένει σε κύκλο αλυσίδων απώθησης και πλησιάσματος, φόβοι πλησιάσματος και διαρκές πλησίασμα/φυγή. Γι αυτό λέγεται και χορός ζευγαριών με διαταραχές.
Σου κάνει ένα πάρτυ ο ναρκισσιστής για τη γιορτή σου? Γρήγορα θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το πάρτυ επικεντρώνεται όχι σε σένα, γιατί το κάνει για εκείνον. Σου χαρίζει ένα δώρο? Γρήγορα θα διαπιστώσεις ότι είναι δίχως νόημα για σένα, γιατί το διαλέγει όχι έχοντας εσένα στο νου του, αλλά εκείνον. Very bad gifters. Έχει ένα ζώο που διαλαλεί πόσο το αγαπάει? Περίμενε τη στιγμή που το ζώο θα πεταχτεί όταν δε θα είναι πια υγιές, ή οτιδήποτε του δίνει στην εικόνα του η χρήση του. Γενικά έχε στο νου σου τη λέξη ΧΡΗΣΗ.

----------


## world

Γι' αυτό κάνω αποτυχημένα δώρα; :p

Ευτυχώς δεν ήμουν ποτέ τόσο βαριά όσο περιγράφεις (not even close).

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

......................εχω παρα πολλα κοινα με την μανα σου ρειν, κ εχω και την διπολικη. πασχω και απο ναρκισσισμο????????

ε αυτο ητανε........ψαχτε τις αναγγελιες αυτοκτονιας αυριο στην εφημεριδα (υπαρχει στηλη?)

----------


## oboro

> Γι' αυτό κάνω αποτυχημένα δώρα; :p
> 
> Ευτυχώς δεν ήμουν ποτέ τόσο βαριά όσο περιγράφεις (not even close).


Φιλε world αν ησουν, πολυ αμφιβαλλω πως θα παραδεχοσουν οτι εχεις κατι! ; )

Παει καιρος απ' την τελευταια φορα που τα ειπαμε! Εναμισυς χρονος, νομιζω. Πως ειναι τα πραγματα αυτο τον καιρο? Ψυχοθεραπεια ξαναρχισες τελικα?

----------


## RainAndWind

world, χαίρομαι που δεν είσαι not even close. :)) Πρώτον, ποτέ δε θα έφτανες στο σημείο να το παραδεχτείς. O παθολογικός ναρκισσιστής δεν αντιλαμβάνεται το πρόβλημά του ποτέ και χτίζει ένα τεράστιο οχυρό αμυνών απέναντι στις διαπιστώσεις του περιβάλλοντός του. Και γι αυτό δε θα δεις ούτε έναν παθολογικά ναρκισσιστή σε γραφείο ψυχολόγου ή ψυχιάτρου. Δεν έχουν τίποτε, ποτέ, το θέμα είναι όλων των άλλων, αυτοί είναι που λειτουργούν σωστά οι άλλοι όχι.:P

Ήθελα να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, για να έχει μία αμυδρή εικόνα ενός ναρκισσιστή ο απέξω, που ίσως να μην είχε ποτέ ένα κοντινό του πρόσωπο, ε, σκεφτείτε έναν γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο δικηγόρο-μεγαλοκαρχαρία.
Η εικόνα που βγάζει στα μίντια, η ψεύτικη εικόνα για την σπουδαιότητά του, την τέλειά του οικογένεια που τελικά ήταν μία μπαρούφα που ξεφούσκωσε γιατί πόσο να κρατήσει μία μπαρούφα που έχεις πλάσει για το θεαθήναι σου, την εκδικητικότητα που έβγαλε για τη σύζυγό του όταν αυτή τόλμησε να ακυρώσει την προέκτασή του ως ηθικό-υπερτίμιο-υπερικανό οικογενειάρχη, παράδειγμα ηθικής, κουράγιου, λαμπροσύνης, ένα άτομο τέτοιο είναι ο ναρκισσιστής, ψεύτικο που ζει μέσα σε ανύπαρκτα μεγαλεία, χειριστικός, εξουσιολάγνος, που φουσκώνει το εγώ του αιώνια και δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ποτέ τη γραφικότητά του και την υπερφίαλη ταυτότητα.

Ρατσιστές, με φόβους για ομάδες που επίσης αποτελούν ιδανικά ξεσπάσματα για περηφάνειες του κόλου, τυχοδιώκτες της διασημότητας, θέλουν το κέντρο και την αρχηγία των πάντων. Αισθάνονται πως το δικαιούνται, τη διασημότητα την επιθυμούν διακαώς, την κυνηγάνε μια ζωή. Ζηλεύουν το αντίθετό τους, το άτομο που δεν έχει ανάγκη να πλάσει τέτοιους μύθους για να σταθεί, ούτε να φτιάχνει σενάρια για να δικαιωθεί η ανωτερότητά του και μην τολμήσεις να τους αμφισβητήσεις, ξέρετε τι έγινε, πόσο δράμα παίχτηκε για να την κρατήσει αυτή την ανωτερότητα όταν έγινε αντικείμενο σάτιρας λολ. Παρατήρησε κανένας την οργή??? 

Ή το παίξιμο "με χτύπησαν, με έδειραν, με στοχοποιούν οι ανίεροι ιερόσυλοι" , πρόσεξε κανείς τον προσηλυτισμό όχι του κοινού αιτήματος για την αδικία της υποστήριξης ενός δολοφόνου, δεν λέει τίποτε η αδικία σε τέτοια άτομα δίχως αληθινή ηθική, είναι το χρήμα, η λάμψη, το γκλίτερ, το στρας, τα φλας και οι φωτορεπόρτερς, αν δεν υπάρχουν αυτά δεν υπάρχει και το ίδιο. Λατρεύει την εικόνα του. Και όταν κάνει σεξ, αυνανίζεται πάνω στο άλλο κορμί, δεν του είναι αγαπημένο και συντροφικό, η ομορφιά του άλλου κορμιού είναι απαραίτητη ΚΑΙ δικαιούνται το best of the best (διαλέγουν συνήθως όμορφα άτομα γιατί εφόσον ο άλλος λειτουργεί ως προέκτασή τους και θεωρούν τους ίδιους τέλειους, έτσι τέλειους θέλουν και τους δικούς τους εραστές/συζύγους κλπ) στο σεξ το καθρέφτισμά τους την ώρα που είναι στο φόρτε της αρρενωπότητας ή της θηλυκότητάς τους, θαυμάζουν τον εαυτό τους να κάνει σεξ, σα να τον κοιτάνε από μακριά. Οι περισσότεροι θέλουν και καθρέφτες στην κρεβατοκάμαρα, λολ, να μην το καμαρώσουνε το θαύμα της φύσεως τη στιγμή του θριάμβου του...

Τόποι να τους γυρέψετε. Reality shows, trash tv, δεξιώσεις, παλκοσάνιδα, πρωταγωνιστές, τελειομανείς εργασιολάτρες με πεδίο λαμπρής καριέρας γεμάτης εγώ, γυμναστήρια όπου υπάρχουν πάμπολλοι καθρέφτες για τους λαδωμένους ιδρωμένους τους μύες, μπερλουσκόνηδες, δημαγωγοί, λατρεύουν το χειροκρότημα και την αύρα της επιρροής στα πλήθη, ξέρεις τι τροφή είναι για έναν ναρκισσιστή η λατρεία οπαδών, αρχηγοί αιρέσεων, που όταν καταρρέει το οικοδόμημά τους οδηγούν μαζί τους τους οπαδούς τους σε μαζικές αυτοκτονίες, σωτήρες γιατί η σωτηρία του άλλου σημαίνει γι αυτούς επιβεβαίωση της δύναμης και έλεγχος στη μοίρα των αλλότριων ζωών, τέτοια...
There is only black and white, power and glory eternal seekers.
Α, χίτλερ, στάλιν, τό΄χαμε νομίζω... άλλα γνωστότατα παραδείγματα. All for a cause, αγάλματα, προσωπολατρείες, πατερούληδες, σωτήρες λαών...
Δεν τους ένοιαζε γιατί θα τους προσκυνούσες, αφού το άξιζαν έτσι κι αλλιώς σύμφωνα με τους ίδιους, αρκεί να το έκανες, αλλιώς το κεφάλι σου στη λαιμητόμο. 
abusers/losers.

----------


## Lou!

φοβερα τα μνμ σου ρειν, ειναι ολα τοπ! χαιρομαι που γλυτωσες πραγματικα! :)
με τετοια μανα για προτυπο πολλοι θα ειχανε καει στη θεση σου!

----------


## oboro

Το αλλο ειναι πως υπαρχουν διαφοροι τυποι ναρκισσισμου. Δεν βασιζονται ολοι στο γενικο πλαισιο της επιθετικοτητας, την εσωτερικευσης και του υποβιβασμου του αλλου σαν αμυνα κλπ. Ψαξε πχ το Kohut vs. Kernberg (θεωρητικοι ειναι, οχι ναρκισσιστες =Ρ). Βασικα ο πρωτος το βλεπει σαν σταματημα της ψυχολογικης αναπτυξης σε καποιο πρωιμο σταδιο, οπου ακομα δεν υπαρχουν "αλλοι" παρα μονο το ατομο και ο Αλλος που καθε φορα θα τον φροντιζει κλπ. Και μετα αυτο επεκτεινεται στο να εξηγησει και σε αλλες παθολογικες καταστασεις, οπως η αντιστοιχη θεωρια με τις εσωτερικες συγκρουσεις κλπ

----------


## researcher

> χεχεχεχε
> 
> ρις θα συμφωνησω με αυτο που σου ειπε η σοφια στο αλλο θρεντ =Ρ
> 
> 
> 
> ευστοχη γλυκα 
> 
> σαν στοχαστικη τσιχλοφουσκα
> ...


ευχαριστω oboro ! so sweet from u :)

τοσο ωραια πραγματα γραφεις rain πολλα 

οταν γυρισω θα τα διαβασω με την ησυχια μου

σας φιλω!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν ξέρω αν δεν είμαι καμένη... Γιατί ένα καψάλισμα το έφαγα όσο να πεις, και κάτι σημάδια να το αποδεικνύουν τα έχω.:(
Προχωράω ωστόσο, να κρατήσω την ανθρωπιά μου, αυτή μόνο να διατηρήσω, να μπορώ να το κάνω. Να συνεχίζω. Τέσπα, σας κούρασα και ζητώ συγγνώμη, σόλαρα γιατί θυμήθηκα πολλά...

Ο Kohut είναι σημαντικότατος αναλυτής σε αυτόν τον τομέα oboro! Ευχαριστώ για την υπενθύμισή σου, να ξαναμελετήσω.

----------


## researcher

http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscart...s/mban152l.jpg


αντε που μας κουρασες...σιγα!!!!


χα χα κουραστηκα απο την αδημονια μου να τα διαβασω ολα βασικα αλλα οταν επιστρεψω ειπαμε!!!!

----------


## world

> Φιλε world αν ησουν, πολυ αμφιβαλλω πως θα παραδεχοσουν οτι εχεις κατι! ; )
> 
> Παει καιρος απ' την τελευταια φορα που τα ειπαμε! Εναμισυς χρονος, νομιζω. Πως ειναι τα πραγματα αυτο τον καιρο? Ψυχοθεραπεια ξαναρχισες τελικα?


Τώρα σε θυμήθηκα! Στο άλλο θέμα νομίζω ότι είχες κάνει τα πιο εύστοχα σχόλια σχετικά με την περίπτωση μου.

Είμαι πολύ καλά γενικά. Έχω δει τρομερή πρόοδο σε πολλούς τομείς της καθημερινότητας μου.

Νομίζω ότι πλέον αυτό που με απασχολεί και δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει να αντιμετωπίσω είναι η αδυναμία μου να ανταποκριθώ στις φοιτητικές μου υποχρεώσεις... :(

Ξανάρχισα ψυχοθεραπεία με τον ίδιο θεραπευτή, είχαμε σταματήσει αναγκαστικά λόγω προσωρινής μετακόμισης.

----------


## Lou!

καμμενη εδω εννοουσα ρειν, να εχεις βγει ενα κοριτσακι υποχειριο της μαμας σου κ να λες η μαμα μου εχει δικαιο, θα κατσω να την υπηρετω. να εχεις γινει το παθητικο/ενοχικο συμπληρωμα της!

----------


## RainAndWind

Ε, το γνωστό άντε γεια! λολ.
Άντε γεια λέμε! πάω να το βάλω κι εγώ signature, είναι ρεύμα. χαχαα

----------


## oboro

> Ε, το γνωστό άντε γεια! λολ.
> Άντε γεια λέμε! πάω να το βάλω κι εγώ signature, είναι ρεύμα. χαχαα


Χεχε... Η ακομα καλυτερα, γιατι ειναι οντως κριμα να χαθει το υπαρχον τελειως, ; )


KISAMA-TACHI, SAYOU-NARA!


: DDDD

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ΩΧ να τα μαςςςς

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

*Η έντονη αίσθηση σπουδαιότητας και μεγαλείου που έχουν για τον εαυτό τους. 
* Η έντονη ανάγκη τους για θαυμασμό.
* Η αδυναμία τους να αναγνωρίσουν και να νιώσουν τις επιθυμίες, τις ανάγκες και τα αισθήματα των άλλων. 
* Φαντασιώνονται ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία, δύναμη, εξυπνάδα, ομορφιά ή ιδανική αγάπη.
* Πιστεύουν ότι είναι μοναδικά και ξεχωρίζουν και θα πρέπει και οι συναναστροφές τους να είναι ισάξιες.
* Πιστεύουν ότι οι άλλοι θα πρέπει να ακολουθούν ή να συμμορφώνονται στις δικές τους προσδοκίες.
* Εκμεταλλεύονται τους άλλους προκειμένου να πετύχουν τους σκοπούς τους.
* Συχνά φθονούν τους άλλους ή πιστεύουν ότι οι άλλοι τους φθονούν.
* Εμφανίζουν αλαζονική, υπεροπτική συμπεριφορά ή στάση.


ΔΕΝ το χα ψαξει ποτε και αρχιζω να ανησυχω τωρα. θα παρω τον γιατρο να τ το πω

----------


## oboro

> Τώρα σε θυμήθηκα! Στο άλλο θέμα νομίζω ότι είχες κάνει τα πιο εύστοχα σχόλια σχετικά με την περίπτωση μου.
> 
> Είμαι πολύ καλά γενικά. Έχω δει τρομερή πρόοδο σε πολλούς τομείς της καθημερινότητας μου.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι πλέον αυτό που με απασχολεί και δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει να αντιμετωπίσω είναι η αδυναμία μου να ανταποκριθώ στις φοιτητικές μου υποχρεώσεις... :(
> 
> Ξανάρχισα ψυχοθεραπεία με τον ίδιο θεραπευτή, είχαμε σταματήσει αναγκαστικά λόγω προσωρινής μετακόμισης.


Θυμησε μου λιγο, η δυσκολια σου να ανταποκριθεις στα φοιτητικα ειναι κατι που το αντιμετωπιζες και πριν? Συμβαινει λογω της παθησης σου αυτο?

----------


## world

> Θυμησε μου λιγο, η δυσκολια σου να ανταποκριθεις στα φοιτητικα ειναι κατι που το αντιμετωπιζες και πριν? Συμβαινει λογω της παθησης σου αυτο?



Είναι κάτι που το είχα από το πρώτο έτος σχεδόν. Φυσικά ούτε γι' αυτό είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι υπάρχουν ψυχολογικοί παράγοντες. Εγώ πίστευα απλά ότι οφείλεται σε τεμπελιά/φυγοπονία.

Ναι, συνδέεται σίγουρα με την ψυχολογία μου.

Για παράδειγμα, ήθελα πριν διαβάσω ένα μάθημα να έχω όσο περισσότερα συγράμματα κυκλοφορούν πάνω σ' αυτό, ό,τι σημειώσεις υπάρχουν και κυκλοφορούν στη σχολή ή σε φωτοτυπάδικα αλλά και online ενδεχομένως, ήθελα να διαβάσω απ' όλο αυτό το υλικό, να προετοιμαστώ Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Α, θα έλεγα λυκειακά και μόνο τότε να πάω να το δώσω.

Με άλλα λόγια η ανασφάλεια και η τελειομανία με οδηγούν σε μια μέθοδο διαβάσματος υπεραναλυτική, υπερεπαναληπτική, με ελάχιστη ευελιξία και υπεράνθρωπες απαιτήσεις απ' τον εαυτό μου.

Έτσι το διάβασμα γίνεται τρομερά δυσάρεστη εμπειρία που αφήνει πάντα αίσθηση ανικανοποίητου (γιατί ποτέ δεν πετυχαίνω τους στόχους μου) και συνδέεται με το φόβο/τρόμο των εξετάσεων.

Οι εξετάσεις μου προκαλούν τρομερά έντονα αρνητικά συναισθήματα: συνήθως ένα μήνα πριν την εξεταστική ξεκινάω να βλέπω εφιάλτες και όνειρα με θέματα από την παιδική ηλικία και καταστάσεις αγχωτικές, επίσης πριν και κατά τη διάρκεια των εξετάσεων έχω μέχρι και ψυχωσωματικά συμπτώματα (τρέμουλο, αναγούλες κτλ).

Καθώς διαβάζω φοβάμαι ότι δε θα τα καταφέρω να καταλάβω ή να αποστηθίσω το άγνωστο (άρα απειλητικό) και τεράστιο κομμάτι της ύλης κι αυτό με τη σειρά του όποτε γίνεται οδηγεί σε αρνητικά συναισθήματα κατωτερότητας, ανεπάρκειας κι ανικανότητας.

Όπως κάθε ναρκισσιστικός έχει μηδενική ανοχή στην κριτική, έτσι εγώ έχω μηδενική ανοχή στην αποτυχία και ειδικά όταν έχω επενδύσει χρόνο και κόπο σε ένα μάθημα κι έρχεται ο καθηγητής και βάζει τρελά θέματα η βαθμολογεί με τρελή αυστηρότητα και με κόβει εγώ νιώθω ότι αδικούμαι βαθύτατα και ότι μου αξίζει κάτι καλύτερο, έχω έντονη ανάγκη από μια αναγνώριση, μια δικαίωση.
Μετά μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ξαναδώσω το συγκεκριμένο μάθημα που νιώθω ότι έχω αδικηθεί αλλά και γενικότερα φοβάμαι να κριθώ και να έχει τον έλεγχο κάποιος άλλος του τι αξίζω.


Όλα τα παραπάνω τα έχω εντοπίσει με τη βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου, αλλά δυστυχώς η συνειδητοποίηση τους δεν έχει οδηγήσει μέχρι σήμερα στην αντιμετώπιση τους.... Ίσως είναι κι άλλα κομμάτια που μου λείπουν για να συμπληρωθεί το παζλ του προβλήματος με το διάβασμα.... Ή είναι αδύνατο να αλλάξω; :(

edit: όπως καταλαβαίνει κανείς κυριαρχούν και οι καταναγκασμοί στη σκέψη μου

----------


## researcher

> world, χαίρομαι που δεν είσαι not even close. :)) Πρώτον, ποτέ δε θα έφτανες στο σημείο να το παραδεχτείς. O παθολογικός ναρκισσιστής δεν αντιλαμβάνεται το πρόβλημά του ποτέ και χτίζει ένα τεράστιο οχυρό αμυνών απέναντι στις διαπιστώσεις του περιβάλλοντός του. Και γι αυτό δε θα δεις ούτε έναν παθολογικά ναρκισσιστή σε γραφείο ψυχολόγου ή ψυχιάτρου. Δεν έχουν τίποτε, ποτέ, το θέμα είναι όλων των άλλων, αυτοί είναι που λειτουργούν σωστά οι άλλοι όχι.:P
> 
> Ήθελα να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, για να έχει μία αμυδρή εικόνα ενός ναρκισσιστή ο απέξω, που ίσως να μην είχε ποτέ ένα κοντινό του πρόσωπο, ε, σκεφτείτε έναν γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο δικηγόρο-μεγαλοκαρχαρία.
> Η εικόνα που βγάζει στα μίντια, η ψεύτικη εικόνα για την σπουδαιότητά του, την τέλειά του οικογένεια που τελικά ήταν μία μπαρούφα που ξεφούσκωσε γιατί πόσο να κρατήσει μία μπαρούφα που έχεις πλάσει για το θεαθήναι σου, την εκδικητικότητα που έβγαλε για τη σύζυγό του όταν αυτή τόλμησε να ακυρώσει την προέκτασή του ως ηθικό-υπερτίμιο-υπερικανό οικογενειάρχη, παράδειγμα ηθικής, κουράγιου, λαμπροσύνης, ένα άτομο τέτοιο είναι ο ναρκισσιστής, ψεύτικο που ζει μέσα σε ανύπαρκτα μεγαλεία, χειριστικός, εξουσιολάγνος, που φουσκώνει το εγώ του αιώνια και δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ποτέ τη γραφικότητά του και την υπερφίαλη ταυτότητα.
> 
> Ρατσιστές, με φόβους για ομάδες που επίσης αποτελούν ιδανικά ξεσπάσματα για περηφάνειες του κόλου, τυχοδιώκτες της διασημότητας, θέλουν το κέντρο και την αρχηγία των πάντων. Αισθάνονται πως το δικαιούνται, τη διασημότητα την επιθυμούν διακαώς, την κυνηγάνε μια ζωή. Ζηλεύουν το αντίθετό τους, το άτομο που δεν έχει ανάγκη να πλάσει τέτοιους μύθους για να σταθεί, ούτε να φτιάχνει σενάρια για να δικαιωθεί η ανωτερότητά του και μην τολμήσεις να τους αμφισβητήσεις, ξέρετε τι έγινε, πόσο δράμα παίχτηκε για να την κρατήσει αυτή την ανωτερότητα όταν έγινε αντικείμενο σάτιρας λολ. Παρατήρησε κανένας την οργή??? 
> 
> Ή το παίξιμο "με χτύπησαν, με έδειραν, με στοχοποιούν οι ανίεροι ιερόσυλοι" , πρόσεξε κανείς τον προσηλυτισμό όχι του κοινού αιτήματος για την αδικία της υποστήριξης ενός δολοφόνου, δεν λέει τίποτε η αδικία σε τέτοια άτομα δίχως αληθινή ηθική, είναι το χρήμα, η λάμψη, το γκλίτερ, το στρας, τα φλας και οι φωτορεπόρτερς, αν δεν υπάρχουν αυτά δεν υπάρχει και το ίδιο. Λατρεύει την εικόνα του. Και όταν κάνει σεξ, αυνανίζεται πάνω στο άλλο κορμί, δεν του είναι αγαπημένο και συντροφικό, η ομορφιά του άλλου κορμιού είναι απαραίτητη ΚΑΙ δικαιούνται το best of the best (διαλέγουν συνήθως όμορφα άτομα γιατί εφόσον ο άλλος λειτουργεί ως προέκτασή τους και θεωρούν τους ίδιους τέλειους, έτσι τέλειους θέλουν και τους δικούς τους εραστές/συζύγους κλπ) στο σεξ το καθρέφτισμά τους την ώρα που είναι στο φόρτε της αρρενωπότητας ή της θηλυκότητάς τους, θαυμάζουν τον εαυτό τους να κάνει σεξ, σα να τον κοιτάνε από μακριά. Οι περισσότεροι θέλουν και καθρέφτες στην κρεβατοκάμαρα, λολ, να μην το καμαρώσουνε το θαύμα της φύσεως τη στιγμή του θριάμβου του...
> 
> ...


ειλικρινα τα διαβαζω και πραγματικα μου αρεσουν τα μυνηματα περι ναρκισσισμου

φαινεται οτι το εχεις μελετησει και ξεκαθαρισει ερκετα καλα το θεμα 

προκειμενου ισως να ξερεις με τι εχεις να κανεις αφου ηταν και στο τοσο αμεσο περιβαλλον σου ολο αυτο

ειλικρινα σε χαιρομαι

και βοηθιεμαι πολυ

----------


## alexandros3

> Όλοι τους φοβούνται, η ΟΡΓΗ τους είναι απίστευτη, δεν έχετε ιδέα τι σημαίνει να είναι ένας ναρκισσιστής οργισμένος που του έσπασες τον καθρέφτη του, δε συγχωρούν ποτέ τις προσπάθειες ανεξαρτησίας σου, δεν είσαι γι αυτούς τίποτε, μόνο για να το παίζουν ολόγυρα κάτι, σε ξεζουμίζουν, σε στεγνώνουν, σε μισούν όταν δεν υπακούς.


Επειδή όλο αυτό κάτι μου θύμισε έχεις ποτέ δοκιμάσει να απειλήσεις και να συνθλίψεις;
Είναι φοβερό πως τυλίγονται στον εαυτό τους. Σαν ένα τσίγκινο κουτί σε κενό αέρος.

----------


## carrie

Εχω προσωπικα βιωματα με ναρικισσιστη, ετσι ακριβως ειναι οπως τα λεει ή ρειν. Ειδικα αμα ο ναρκισσισμος παει μαζι με αντικοινωνικη συμπεριφορα, κατι που συνδυαζεται καποιες φορες, εκει να δεις γλεντια. και ναι το νουμερο 1 χαρακτηριστικο τους ειναι οτι αυτοι ποτε δεν εχουν προβλημα. Μονο οι αλλοι εχουν. ΠΑΝΤΑ!

----------


## alexandros3

Εγώ νομίζω ότι η rain είναι ναρκισιστής!

----------


## RainAndWind

λολ, μπα. Αλλά μία διαταραχή συναισθήματος πχ bipolar ii παίζει.:P
Σ'ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια αλέξανδρε. Κι εγώ σε συμπαθώ πολύ. Ίσως να μη γίνουμε κολλητοί βέβαια, αλλά λέμε. χαχααα

----------


## alexandros3

Οχοχο. Και 'γω σε συμπαθώ παρά τις τρελές παλλινοδίες (όπως τις βλέπω εγώ) και σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο στη ζωή σου :) Σου εύχομαι το αντίθετο από την πέτρα :)

----------


## Lou!

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι η rain είναι ναρκισιστής!


αχ αλεξανδρε, μας το εκαψες το κοριτσι! :)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> αχ αλεξανδρε, μας το εκαψες το κοριτσι! :)


ναι σιγα μην παρουμε σοβαρα τον Αλεξανδρο που ελεγε εχθες στον τζιμ να μην βγει με την ελκυστικη μπαργουμαν :Ρ
το ατομο ειναι περα βρεχει λου!!

----------


## alexandros3

Νόμιζα ότι αυτό ήταν προφανές.
Αλλά θα μ'άρεσε περισσότερο: "το άτομο είναι αλλού, λου"!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Νόμιζα ότι αυτό ήταν προφανές.
> Αλλά θα μ'άρεσε περισσότερο: "το άτομο είναι αλλού, λου"!


Μα τι εμπνευση ειχες!!!
ναι, δεν το ξεραμε να σου λεμε αυτο που θα σ αρεσε περισσοτερο :Ρ
Εχω πολλες τετοιες εκφρασεις στο ρεπερτοριο μου..:D

----------


## alexandros3

Αμάν! Βγήκαν τα σκυλιά του πολέμου...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

χα
ουτε σκυλι,ουτε του πολεμου..
ολα τα γραφω γελωντας :D

----------


## d|ana

Είμαι τρομοκρατημένη (σχετικά). Κάνω υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες να διατηρήσω την ψυχραιμία μου. Βρήκα το forum τυχαία στην προσπάθεια μου να ενώσω το παζλ της "ταλαιπωρημένης" μέχρι τώρα ζωής μου. Νόμιζα ότι είμαι τρελή, και ότι έχω πρόβλημα. Έριχνα όλες τις ευθύνες πάνω μου. Τα σημάδια προδίδουν την μητέρα μου εν τέλει. Δεν είχα ιδέα ότι υπάρχει αυτή η διαταραχή. Γιατί να είμαι εγώ το scapegoat;; Την αγαπώ τόσο πολύ, αλλά μήπως πρέπει να μην εστιάσω στο πόσο την αγαπώ αλλά στο ότι πρέπει να προσπαθήσω να αγαπήσω εμένα περισσότερο ή τουλάχιστον να ξεχωρίσω αυτές τις δυο αγάπες από ενιαία; βγάζουν νόημα αυτά που λέω; Συγγνώμη αν όχι. Τι είναι σωστό να κάνω; Είναι και θα είναι η μητέρα μου για πάντα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αντιλαμβάνεται το κακό που μου προξενεί τόσα χρόνια.. Αν έχετε την διάθεση να ασχοληθείτε με το πρόβλημα μου, μπορώ να σας παραθέσω αναλυτικά κάποια στοιχεία της, γεγονότα που με οδήγησαν στο να το αντιληφθώ και στο πόσο πολύ πονάω- και πόσο πολύ με πονάει που δεν πονάει για μένα-.. Εμένα θέλω να θεραπεύσω, είμαι πεπεισμένη πως με εκείνη δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Ακούγομαι απελπισμένη; Είμαι.. ακόμα και ο τρόπος που με κοιτάει και με μειώνει με αυτό το υπεροπτικό της βλέμμα, με σκοτώνει..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Είμαι τρομοκρατημένη (σχετικά). Κάνω υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες να διατηρήσω την ψυχραιμία μου. Βρήκα το forum τυχαία στην προσπάθεια μου να ενώσω το παζλ της "ταλαιπωρημένης" μέχρι τώρα ζωής μου. Νόμιζα ότι είμαι τρελή, και ότι έχω πρόβλημα. Έριχνα όλες τις ευθύνες πάνω μου. Τα σημάδια προδίδουν την μητέρα μου εν τέλει. Δεν είχα ιδέα ότι υπάρχει αυτή η διαταραχή. Γιατί να είμαι εγώ το scapegoat;; Την αγαπώ τόσο πολύ, αλλά μήπως πρέπει να μην εστιάσω στο πόσο την αγαπώ αλλά στο ότι πρέπει να προσπαθήσω να αγαπήσω εμένα περισσότερο ή τουλάχιστον να ξεχωρίσω αυτές τις δυο αγάπες από ενιαία; βγάζουν νόημα αυτά που λέω; Συγγνώμη αν όχι. Τι είναι σωστό να κάνω; Είναι και θα είναι η μητέρα μου για πάντα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αντιλαμβάνεται το κακό που μου προξενεί τόσα χρόνια.. Αν έχετε την διάθεση να ασχοληθείτε με το πρόβλημα μου, μπορώ να σας παραθέσω αναλυτικά κάποια στοιχεία της, γεγονότα που με οδήγησαν στο να το αντιληφθώ και στο πόσο πολύ πονάω- και πόσο πολύ με πονάει που δεν πονάει για μένα-.. Εμένα θέλω να θεραπεύσω, είμαι πεπεισμένη πως με εκείνη δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Ακούγομαι απελπισμένη; Είμαι.. ακόμα και ο τρόπος που με κοιτάει και με μειώνει με αυτό το υπεροπτικό της βλέμμα, με σκοτώνει..


Aνοιξε νεο δικο σου θεμα..

----------


## d|ana

> Aνοιξε νεο δικο σου θεμα..


 Sorry, δεν ήξερα πώς γίνεται το όλο θέμα με τις συζητήσεις( τώρα έγινα μέλος)!

----------


## Macgyver

> http://users.uoa.gr/~nektar/science/...narcissism.htm
> 
> ρε παιδιά, εσείς βρίσκεται κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά με τον ευατό σας ή εγώ διαπιστώνω πράγματα που δν πίστευα για μένα ?
> 
> μου δώθηκε η αφορμή από το ποστ του δημοσθένη.


Ο ναρκισσιμος εχει διαβαθμησεις . Εγω που εχω μια ναρκισσιστηκη πτοσωπικοτηα , το μονο συμπτωμα ειναι οτι εχω καποια επαρση για την αντιληψη μου . Βεβαια δεν ειναι τυχαιο , διοτι σε οτι κ αν εκανα , απο σχολειο ως εργασια , παντα πετυχαινα . Ειναι αρρωστημενο αυτο ?

----------


## μυσπ

Παλι καλα που τετοιο προβλημα δεν αντιμετωπιζω αρκει η καταθλιψη μου θα πηγαινε πολυ!Παντως εχω μια φιλη που αγαπω πολυ που διαθετει ολα αυτα σε μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα δεν την παρεξηγω

----------


## Macgyver

Οπως λεει κι how ,η γυμναστικη ειναι εξισου αποτελεσματικη , αν οχι καλυτερη . Ειχα διαβασει μια μελετη , που χωριζωταν σε δυο ομαδες . Η μια επαιρνε γυμναζοταν για για εξι μηνες ( CONTROL GROUP ) και η αλλη επαιρνε ανκθτλκα . Στο τελος του εξαμηνου , η ομαδα με την γυμναστικη , ειχε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα . Αρα , ριχτε το στην γυμναστικη .

----------


## Lena01

Πρόσφατα σε μια δουλειά γνωρίζω μία κοπέλα γύρω στα 45, πολύ ομιλητική, πολύ κοινωνική, με στυλάκι "πουλάω τρέλα και όποιος αντέξει" και με εξαιρετικά νεανική εμφάνιση, δηλαδή αν μας δει κανείς μαζί στο δρόμο, άνετα μάς περνάει για συνομήλικες...
Αυτή ήταν άριστη μαθήτρια, με μεγάλες επιτυχίες στο ενεργητικό της, με σούπερ σπουδές εδώ και εξωτερικό, από οικογένεια "τζάκι" που λέμε, πολύ διχτυωμένη. 
Με τα μέσα και τις ικανότητες που είχε χτύπησε μεγάλη καίρια θέση αλλά, μου είπε ότι της έκαναν μεγάλο πόλεμο, κατέληξε σε νευρολόγο, μετά σε ψυχίατρο, έπαθε κάτι σαν παράλυση από τα ψυχολογικά της και τελικά ζήτησε να αλλάξει θέση, την έβαλαν σε μια μικρή επαρχιακή πόλη σε κατώτερη θέση με τα ελάχιστα λεφτά, και πήγε για να βρει την ηρεμία της. 
Μέχρι εδώ ας πούμε όλα καλά. Είμαι αναγκασμένη να δουλέψω μαζί της για ένα εξάμηνο περίπου, με επιβλέπει κατά κάποιο τρόπο, και από την καθημερινή τριβή διαπίστωσα τα εξής:
Είναι τρομερά ανταγωνιστικό άτομο, σε τρομερό βαθμό όμως... η θεώρηση των πραγμάτων που έχει, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αντιλαμβάνεται την πραγματικότητα _για τα πάντα_ είναι βουτηγμένος μέσα στη σύγκριση και τον ανταγωνισμό. πχ
- για τις σχέσεις, μου λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι με έναν άντρα λιγότερο άξιο και γυμνασμένο από εκείνη. Όποτε μιλάμε, θα μου το πει τουλάχιστον 3-4 φορές ότι θέλει έναν καλύτερο της. 
- για τη δουλειά, ότι πέτυχε το καλύτερο που μπορούσε να πετύχει αλλά τής έκαναν πόλεμο, και τώρα ναι μεν κάνει κάτι κατώτερο αλλά ασχολείται με πολλά άλλα πράγματα με τα οποία οι πρώην συνάδελφοι της δεν έχουν καμία σχέση. 
- στέλνει καθημερινά μειλ σε καμιά 50αρια άτομα με updates για τη δουλειά χωρίς να της το έχει ζητήσει κανείς ή να χρειάζεται, θέλει η ίδια να το κάνει και καταβάλλει προσπάθεια, αλλά και πάλι έχει βρει τρόπο, έστω και έτσι, να καβαντζώνει όλους τους άλλους και να προβάλλεται η ίδια...
Σε σχέση με μένα, μου έχει πει τα εξής:
- ότι φαίνομαι πάρα πολύ ήρεμη, και ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι σαν εμένα γιατί νιώθει ότι η κίνηση είναι ο λόγος υπαρξης της
- μια φορά μιλούσε σαν χείμαρρος, τη διέκοψα σε ένα σημείο ευγενικά και μετά όταν κάναμε διαλλειμμα, πάλι εν μέσω λογοδιάρροιας, μού λέει την εξής ατάκα... άσοι διακόπτουν κάποιον που μιλάει, θέλουν να φανούν, να δείξουν το εγώ τους ! αυτό πραγματικά με πείραξε γιατί δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση...και έχω προσέξει ότι πάντα όταν λέω κάτι, νιώθω ότι με κρίνει.
- όταν μου τηλεφωνάει, ούτε καλημέρα ούτε καλά είσαι, μπαίνει κατευθείαν στο θέμα, χείμαρρος... και πολλές φορές με πετυχαίνει σε φάση που δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω, αναγκάζομαι να τη διακόψω και΄νιώθω ότι νιώθει ότι το κάνω για να νιώσω δύναμη και επιβεβαίωση...
- μια άλλη φορά, θα συναντιόμασταν σε μια καφετερια να κοιταξουμε κάποια σχέδια για τη δουλειά πάλι, μου λέει να στείλω ένα μήνυμα να έρθει ένας φίλος μου, αυτός δεν ξέρει τίποτα για τα σχέδια, δε σε πειράζει? γιατί να με πειράζει, της λέω....Έρχεται αυτός και μού κάνει μια ανάκριση για τη δουλειά που έχω αναλάβει, τί να σας πω? με έβαλε κάτω κυριολεκτικά και με άδειασε, ότι δεν αξίζουν τα λεφτά που θα πάρω, ότι είναι επαίσχυντη δουλειά να δουλεύω τόσο και να κακοπληρώνομαι έτσι, ότι ήταν λάθος που το ανέλαβα, ότι αυτός δεν θα το έκανε ποτέ ενώ τού είπα ότι ήξερα τις συνθήκες, ήθελα την εμπειρία και τέλος πάντων το σκέφτηκα και αποφάσισα να το κάνω. Αυτός άρχισε να μου αραδιάζει δικές του επιτυχίες κλπ και μετά φεύγει σε κάποιο σημείο, τότε μού λέει η κοπελιά, τί γκρίνια έβγαλε αυτός? δεν το περίμενα... μάλλον του άρεσες και του βγήκε επιθετικότητα. Και να φανταστείς ότι τον είχα σπίτι μου 2 ώρες, και του είπα τα καλύτερα για σένα. Δεν ένιωσες ότι σε μείωσε? 
Αρχίζω και εγώ μια ανάλυση κάπως να ισιώσω την κατάσταση ότι έχει δίκιο αυτός, όπως τα βλέπει έτσι είναι, αλλά ήθελα να έχω αυτή την εμπειρία κλπ κλπ. Η απάντηση της ήταν ότι μιλάω σαν ψυχοθεραπεύτρια....αλλά μέσα μου είχα φρικάρει γιατί ένιωσα ότι χειρίστηκε το φίλο της να βγάλει γκρίνια, χειρίστηκε μέσω του φίλου εμένα για να νιώσω ότι μειώθηκα και έν τέλει αυτοδικαιώθηκε για άλλη μια φορά. 
Γενικά νιώθω ότι με χειρίζεται για να νιώθει ανώτερη, και πιστεύει ότι θέλω να προβάλλω το εγώ μου οπότε εκμεταλλεύεται τις καταστάσεις έτσι ώστε να με μειώνει......και αυτό με ενοχλεί...
Δεν είναι ναρκισσιστική η συμπεριφορά της?΄Πώς την αντιμετωπίζω για να μπορέσω να διατηρήσω την ψυχραιμία μου και να αποφύγω τις πιθανές κακοτοπιές?

----------

